# Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli



## Scarcop (27. Juli 2015)

*Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Moin Ich wollte mal fragen ob es eigentlich sicher ist, das DX12 den nutzbaren vram von sli/cf Systemen quasi verdoppeln wird? Und wenn ja ab wann?


----------



## Guru4GPU (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

... Eine Grafikkarte kann nur so viel VRAM nutzen wie sie auf der Platine hat ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Nein wird es nicht.

Hintergrund: Es gibt bestimmte Techniken die auch zumindest teilweise Bestandteil von DX12/mantle/Vulkan sind die es erlauben, dass GPU2 auf den vRAM von GPU1 zugreift und umgekehrt. Aktuell ist das als Notlösung brauchbar, da ein solcher "Umweg" natürlich sehr langsam ist im Vergleich zu einem direkten Speicherzugriff. Selbst wenn ein Entwickler diese Techniken nutzt und in der Theorie 2x4 GiB dann tatsächlich 8GiB sind ist das alles andere als performant bisher.

Ein anderer Ansatz ist es, für jede GPU nur die Daten in ihrem vRAM vorzuhalten, die auch genau diese GPU benötigt, so dass nicht alle Daten wie bisher doppelt vorliegen müssen. Hier liegt das Problem darin, dass man im Voraus nicht sicher weiß, welche Daten wo gebraucht werden weil die Hardware nicht erraten kann ob der Spieler gleich nach oben oder unten sieht - hier sind also auch entsprechende Sprungvorhersagen nötig die im Falle einer falchen prediction viel Performance kosten da alles neu berechnet werden muss.

Alles in allem ist das "Speicher addieren!" eine große Marketingblase bisher. Es ist schön, dass in diese Richtung geforscht wird und es wird auch nicht umsonst sein aber 8GB aus zwei 4er Karten werden bei weitem nicht so schnell sein anfangs wie zwei echte 8er Karten.


----------



## NerdFlanders (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

@Alk: wie sehr hat dir beim schreiben dieser Zeilen das Herz geblutet? Mit 4GB bleibt meine 980 wohl leider Solo :/


----------



## L0calHorst (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht.
> 
> Hintergrund: Es gibt bestimmte Techniken die auch zumindest teilweise Bestandteil von DX12/mantle/Vulkan sind die es erlauben, dass GPU2 auf den vRAM von GPU1 zugreift und umgekehrt. Aktuell ist das als Notlösung brauchbar, da ein solcher "Umweg" natürlich sehr langsam ist im Vergleich zu einem direkten Speicherzugriff. Selbst wenn ein Entwickler diese Techniken nutzt und in der Theorie 2x4 GiB dann tatsächlich 8GiB sind ist das alles andere als performant bisher.



Wie ist das bei Dualchipkarten? Da ist doch der Umweg deutlich kürzer. Könnte da die gemeinsame Speichernutzung sinnvoll sein?


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> @Alk: wie sehr hat dir beim schreiben dieser  Zeilen das Herz geblutet? Mit 4GB bleibt meine 980 wohl leider Solo  :/



Och, eigentlich gar nicht. Ich hab selbst in 4K mit den 4GB selten Probleme, sprich das Problem ist viel gehyped weils eben gefühlt 3 Spiele gibt die da schlecht laufen weil sie besch... optimiert sind (wie etwa Mordor...). Die allermeisten Spiele gehn aber locker und auch die richtig gut optimierten hauen auch mit 4GB Bombengrafik raus - wie etwa der Hexer. Bis ich the Witcher 3 mit Nebenquests durchgespielt habe ists sowieso gefühlt 2017 dann kann ich die 980er ersetzen. 




L0calHorst schrieb:


> Wie ist das bei Dualchipkarten? Da ist doch der Umweg deutlich kürzer. Könnte da die gemeinsame Speichernutzung sinnvoll sein?



Die Technik bei Dual-Chip Karten ist die gleiche und das Problem ist das gleiche. Der Umweg ist zwar etwas kürzer da nicht über den PCIe-Slot gegangen werden muss aber trotzdem ists immer noch sehr viel langsamer als ein direkter Speicherzugriff, auch weil hier die Speichercontroller zusätzlich miteinander reden müssen was dauert.
Es gibt Ansätze, das in Hardware zu lösen ("NVLink" zum Beispiel), DX12 alleine kann das auch nicht richten.


----------



## Mike83 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Das ist so nicht richtig. Mantel, DX12 sowie Vulkan unterstützen. Split Frame Rendering (SFR)
Vorausgesetzt die Software (Spiel) muss dieses auch unterstützen.
Der verfügbare Speicher verdoppelt sich somit weil jede Karte einen eingenen Teil des Bildes berechnet.

Grafikschnittstelle: Mantle verdoppelt den nutzbaren Videospeicher bei Crossfire - Golem.de
Anbei ein Link zum selbst nachlesen.

Gruß


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Ja, SFR ist aber nichts neues und kein DX12-Feature, selbst VooDoo-Karten des letzten Jahrtausendfs konnten das.
Nur hat die Gier nach längeren Benchmarkbalken das heute genutzte AFR durchsetzen lassen weil diese Technik sehr viel besser skaliert.

Du hast Recht, SFR wird zurückkommen und mit der Technik hat man prinzipbedingt auch verdoppelten RAM. Nur skaliert das SLI dann nicht mehr mit 70-90% sondern mit 30-50%. 

Dann kannste dir aussuchen ob du mit AFR 60 fps hast mit Nachladerucklern wegen nur 4GB oder SFR mit nur 40fps, dafür ohne Nachladeruckler... 

Weitere Probleme von SFR die VooDoo damals noch nicht kannte ist, dass heute durch zig Shader und Bildverbesserer der Frame C von Frame A und B abhängig sein kann - und die GPUs entsprechend trotzdem miteinander stark kommunizieren müssen. "Reines" SFR wir früher gibts heute nicht mehr bei den allermeisten Spielen.


----------



## bschicht86 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*



Mike83 schrieb:


> Der verfügbare Speicher verdoppelt sich somit weil jede Karte einen eingenen Teil des Bildes berechnet.



Bei Rennspielen wird das sicher gut klappen. Aber was ist mit Open World, wo man zwischen Himmel und Erde schauen kann? 

(Ich wollt nur mal blöd kommentieren)


----------



## Mike83 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Bei Civilisation Beyond Earth kann man SFR mit Mantle bereits jetzt schon selbst testen. 

Der Leistungsverlust liegt höchstens bei 10% im Vergleich zu AFR


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Es gibt Spiele bei denen das sicher extrem gut klappt. Alles, wo der Spieler den sichtbaren Bildausschnitt nicht schnell wesentlich verändern kann (Civ, Anno, Diablo,...) sind dafür super. Bei Egoshootern wo der Spieler mit einer 5 mm langen Maunbewegung das ganze Bild verändert klappts eher weniger gut.


----------



## Mike83 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Wie gut ein Spiel damit läuft ist immer Treiber abhängig. 
30%bis 50% ist übertrieben.
Civilisation Beyond Earth läuft super mit SFR.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*



Mike83 schrieb:


> 30%bis 50% ist übertrieben.
> Civilisation Beyond Earth läuft super mit SFR.



Stimmt - bei Civ Beyond Earth sinds eher 20-30%.
Civilization: Beyond Earth CrossFire with Mantle SFR: Not Actually Broken!


In 4K ist SFR mit 2 Karten ganze 22% schneller als eine Einzelkarte, in FullHD sinds noch 12%.
Immerhin das 280X-Crossfire schafft ~35% Zuwachs.


Was zweifellos besser ist sind aber die Frametimes:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-radeon-im-sfr-modus-kombinierbar-r9295x2.png


----------



## Mike83 (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Der Test wurde im Oktober 2014 mit dem ersten Beta Treiber der SFR unterstützte durchgeführt.
Mittlerweile hat sich da schon sehr viel mehr getan.


----------



## Olstyle (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

SFR ist nun wirklich nicht "neu im Treiber", das hatte ATI seit der ersten Crossfire Kombo unter DX9 schon dabei. Wobei ich bei AMD/ATI den Tile Ansatz deutlich spannender fand. Da kann man selbige theoretisch besser so verteilen dass beide GPUs ähnlich viel arbeiten müssen.
Das Thema Vollbild Postprocessing bleibt natürlich so oder so erhalten, aber dafür kann man ja dann die iGPU nehmen .


----------



## HisN (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*



Scarcop schrieb:


> Moin Ich wollte mal fragen ob es eigentlich sicher ist, das DX12 den nutzbaren vram von sli/cf Systemen quasi verdoppeln wird? Und wenn ja ab wann?



Zu dem Zeitpunkt wo Du das erste DX12-Game kaufst, dass das auch kann.
Is nicht so einfach zu beantworten.
Deine alten DX9/10/11-Games jedenfalls haben nix davon.


----------



## NerdFlanders (27. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*



Olstyle schrieb:


> SFR ist nun wirklich nicht "neu im Treiber", das hatte ATI seit der ersten Crossfire Kombo unter DX9 schon dabei. Wobei ich bei AMD/ATI den Tile Ansatz deutlich spannender fand. Da kann man selbige theoretisch besser so verteilen dass beide GPUs ähnlich viel arbeiten müssen.
> Das Thema Vollbild Postprocessing bleibt natürlich so oder so erhalten, aber dafür kann man ja dann die iGPU nehmen .



Stell dir vor: Eine Zukunft in der alle MultiGPU Probleme (bis auf den doppelten Stromverbrauch ) gelöst sind, man zu 90-100% skaliert und die iGPU 30% extra bringt.



			
				Prof. Farnsworth schrieb:
			
		

> Aber man wird ja noch träumen dürfen, man wird ja noch träumen dürfen.


----------



## cann0nf0dder (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*



NerdFlanders schrieb:


> Stell dir vor: Eine Zukunft in der alle MultiGPU Probleme (bis auf den doppelten Stromverbrauch ) gelöst sind, man zu 90-100% skaliert und die iGPU 30% extra bringt.



wtf, traurig 
einfach träumen  das multi gpu dinger in die tonne wandern und single lösungen ausreichen für flüssige 120, 144 oder egal welche fps mit vsync an .... warum soll ich mir nen raketengetriebenen rollstuhl wünschen wenn 2 funktionierende beine und nen raketenrucksack auch reichen täten ... wenn schon dann wenigstens richtig


----------



## NerdFlanders (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Traurig? Wovon redest du?

Es wird immer Aufgabenstellungen geben für die selbst die schnellste SingleGPU zu langsam ist. Wieso? Stell dir vor du bist Entwickler, machst ein AAA Spiel und willst dass es verdammt gut läuft. Also optimierst du die Effekte so dass es auf einem 4K Monitor 144FPS konstant bring. Nicht schlecht, ja?

Jetzt komm ich als Nerd daher und will ein Tripple 4K Monitor Setup. Blöd gelaufen... Oder ich will Downsampling. Oder ich will noch nen Mod drauf hauen? Oder vl reichen mir 144FPS auch nicht? Deswegen wird es immer einen Enthusiastenmarkt für CF/SLI geben.


----------



## AviAss (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

Nabend allerseits,

zu dem Thema mit DirektX 11.3 oder 12 auch hier eine kurze Informationsquelle DirectX: Version 11.3 erscheint parallel zu DirectX 12 - ComputerBase

Schon wieder schlichtweg frech, das Nvidia ab GTX970 und aufwärts mitteilt, das DirektX 12 verfügbar für die jeweiligen Grakas wäre, wenn das ABER nicht dort mitgeteilt wird, finde ich könnte auch ebenso wie mit dem Vram (gtx970) wieder ne Sammelklage raus.
Also nochmal kurz, wie im oberen Link zu lesen, es werden nur Teile der Direkt12 vorhanden sein.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

ab *GTX900 reihe
und nicht ab GTX970

die Informations quelle ist von 19.09.2014.


Aber wayne interessierts sind eh nur Lappen Funktionen, und nichts womit man sich aufgeilen kann.


----------



## AviAss (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

stimmt"! 
Aber im Bezug auf DX12 und aller zukünftigen Funktionen, da sind schon tolle Dinge angekündigt.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (28. Juli 2015)

*AW: Bringt DX12 Speicherverdoppelung für cf/sli*

also nichts.
die super tollen Dinge bis jetzt "theoretisch" "vielleicht" "eventuell"

zukünftige dx12 spiele werden auch nichts besser laufen als jetzige dx11 games.
alles nur blablabla um uns PC gamer am leben zu halten.


----------

